# S.I.P. Little Fishie



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

S.I.P. Little Fishie. I only had you for a week and you were never healthy during that time, so I never even gave you a real name. Even so, I got attached to you, and I'm going to miss you.

These are two of the few pictures I have of you that show your pretty, pretty fins. I wish I'd had you longer.....


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry to hear of your loss:-( He was such a beautiful betta, do you have any idea what was wrong with him? He looked fine in the photo's, such a shame that you lost him


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you. Two people here said that his symptoms matched those of a "mystery disease" that's affecting blue bettas. (There's a sticky about it in the Emergencies and Diseases forum.) He was a very pretty deep blue color, almost blue-purple, with red on his fins. He was also much smaller than my other two bettas, so I think he must have still been very young....


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh I have never heard of that before.... must read that sticky. I hate losing a young betta, seems to be so much worse if they haven't lived out their life span... I am so sorry. So have you got any other bettas? or do you think you will get another one if you don't already have one?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm new to fishkeeping, but I'm already addicted to bettas. I got my first, a female VT, in October. I picked up the second, a male VT, in November.... I saw Little Fishie, a male HM (or maybe delta, now that I'm learning more about them), at the end of November, and I couldn't resist. 

Little Fishie was beautiful. He also just never settled in. He'd been stressed in the store, and he was stressed here. I thought he was coming around though - he even ate a pellet and started exploring his new home. Then, he clamped up, and within hours, he was gone.... Losing him was pretty traumatic, and I hadn't even had him for long. 

PetSmart has a 14 day guarantee, so after he died, I brought him back there. (I felt badly about bringing him back rather than doing something like burying him, but....) They asked if I wanted a replacement or a refund. I turned around and there were the bettas -- and there was a green/red/white HM looking at me. Needless to say, I took the replacement. 

Who's the betta in your avatar? He's very pretty.


----------

